# Can we sue a passenger?



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

I have had several incidents that have left me wondering that, the most recent one was tonight.

Several times I have had a passenger open a container of alcohol and start drinking it mid-trip. Sometimes I don't notice it until they get out. Most of the time its a woman who had it in her purse, and there is no way to tell when they approach the car what they have with them.

I have also figured out that I'm being involved in a drug deal a few times too. Its not uncommon to have a passenger reeking of pot either.

My concern is being charged with a crime due to passenger behavior. I think I'm responsible for anything in the car in my state. I think I would have a good chance pleading my case to a sympathetic judge, but I'm not sure. I have long hair and a slightly alternative look. Some of the passengers who are offenders are clean-cut frat guys. I'm more likely to have suspicion fall on me than they are because of that too.

Its also not likely that I would be stopped, but there are random checkpoints, or a bulb could burn out in the middle of driving and I not notice it or something. The police could be looking for a similar looking car because of an unrelated incident. I have had an officer at my window on average once every sixty days driving full time, but have never received a citation. It has always been for things like I mentioned above.

My fallback plan if I ever do get charged with something due to passenger behavior is to sue the passenger. But thinking about it, I didn't read the whole user agreement and I'm not sure we would be allowed to do something like that.

Is it possible? Has it ever happened?

Also, it seems like the company has us between a rock and a hard place with the rating system. In some cases it feels like I'm being forced to accept illegal behavior or my job is at risk because the passengers have so much power.


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes you can sue them. But all cases must be done on the Judge Judy show.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ACHUMA said:


> Yes you can sue them. But all cases must be done on the Judge Judy show.


My stepmother is an almost exact replica of Judge Judy. Same whiny, nasal Brooklyn accent, same demeanor, she even looks the same. Luckily, I was ready an adult when the old man decided to marry her.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

You can sue anyone you want. I think you'd have to sue Uber first to get the passengers name.


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz (Feb 28, 2016)

If they are taking an Uber they have no money. What good would it do you to sue them?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

You can sue a John or Jane Doe, passenger, and then subpoena Uber for the information on that Rider. Then you can amend the complaint with the proper name and serve the Pax.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Uhm, who is we?
You want to sue them knock yourself out, suggest you go talk to an attorney first to find out about costs and all of that. More than likely the lawyer will want to be paid upfront and then per appearance (of which there will be several), also more than likely I would assume the costs will run into the tens of thousands and possibly more but like I said go ask the attorney, then you'll have the info straight.
Oh and don't count me in, I didn't ask to be included in this we stuff.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hogg said:


> I have had several incidents that have left me wondering that, the most recent one was tonight.
> 
> Several times I have had a passenger open a container of alcohol and start drinking it mid-trip. Sometimes I don't notice it until they get out. Most of the time its a woman who had it in her purse, and there is no way to tell when they approach the car what they have with them.
> 
> ...


This is America. You can sue anyone. That's the American way. Why do you think that lawyers have the most ads in the Yellow Pages.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

sidemouse said:


> Uhm, who is we?
> You want to sue them knock yourself out, suggest you go talk to an attorney first to find out about costs and all of that. More than likely the lawyer will want to be paid upfront and then per appearance (of which there will be several), also more than likely I would assume the costs will run into the tens of thousands and possibly more but like I said go ask the attorney, then you'll have the info straight.
> Oh and don't count me in, I didn't ask to be included in this we stuff.


Under 5,000 can go into small claims court. Cost $15 to file the claim.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

You just subpoena uber for the info and sue them, Uber will do everything in it's power to stop you though, imagine headlines "uber driver sues passenger", pax will shit bricks next time they ride an uber, they would be uncomfortable.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

There usually aren't any headlines over small stuff.



SuzeCB said:


> Under 5,000 can go into small claims court. Cost $15 to file the claim.


I forgot that would be civil court, related to mostly monetary claims which I believe don't apply here.
Cases involving drugs or drinking would likely be handled in criminal court, I suppose one could still call an attorney if one is willing to spend a few minutes giving us their feedback, might have to call several... Might call the Police Department and ask them as well, see what they have to say.

Reason I say that, seems to me suing Uber after getting caught is unlikely to be the best course of action.

I mean...
If an Uber driver gets the blame for drugs / drinking, how's suing Uber going to fix time spent in jail?
What would someone sue for, cost of courts/attorneys/fines?
Once the case is won, how would someone enforce collection (as in, good luck actually getting the money)

If stopped, caught and blamed I would suggest...
Don't point the finger, but deny everything and before you start your shift make sure you have nothing on you.
It would help further if you never indulge in the stuff.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

sidemouse said:


> There usually aren't any headlines over small stuff.
> 
> I forgot that would be civil court, related to mostly monetary claims which I believe don't apply here.
> Cases involving drugs or drinking would likely be handled in criminal court, I suppose one could still call an attorney if one is willing to spend a few minutes giving us their feedback, might have to call several... Might call the Police Department and ask them as well, see what they have to say.
> ...


I was speaking more to the idea of a passengers actions actually costing you something, like your job or criminal charges, etc.

And I agree with you. If you actually went this far and subpoenaed Uber they would have to turn over the information. They know this, and it's actually in their policies. The thing is, they would rather pay you out of their pocket and reinstate you and do whatever they had to clear up the situation then have it be in the papers that you had to subpoena information from them to go after criminal that cost you something.

Then again, Travis is a toddler comma and completely impulsive. Who the hell knows?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

You can sue anyone you want as long as you can get their name and legal mailing address.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

ACHUMA said:


> Yes you can sue them. But all cases must be done on the Judge Judy show.


That face alone should discourage anyone from suing.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

ChortlingCrison said:


> That face alone should discourage anyone from suing.


Baloney!!!!


----------



## Perrin2016 (Mar 30, 2017)

So if your passenger was doing something illegal in the car and you got pulled over first you would have to deal with the criminal issues (if any) brought up against you. After that is done you could try to sue the passenger but odds are they are broke and have nothing, so good luck there.

I would recommend if your pax does something illegal ask them to stop and if they refuse or give you the slightest bit of issue end the ride immediately and kick them out of your car and notify Uber right away. Also be ready to call 911 if they get belligerent.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

istravisthewizardofoz said:


> If they are taking an Uber they have no money. What good would it do you to sue them?


People don't ride Uber because they're poor, they ride because they are cheap, drunk, need a bigger car, etc.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Baloney!!!!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> You just subpoena uber for the info and sue them, Uber will do everything in it's power to stop you though, imagine headlines "uber driver sues passenger", pax will shit bricks next time they ride an uber, they would be uncomfortable.


You mean they wouldn't feel comfortable slamming our doors and puking all over the seats and damaging our interior? They'd actually feel like they had to be in their best behavior?

Poor, poor Snookumses!


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Perrin2016 said:


> I would recommend if your pax does something illegal ask them to stop and if they refuse or give you the slightest bit of issue end the ride immediately and kick them out of your car and notify Uber right away. Also be ready to call 911 if they get belligerent.


I think that's the best answer, obviously an onboard camera ... If you don't have one you should probably get one today, might not get you out of a mess but it's one more piece of documentation.


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

Let God bring his judgement upon them in the next life.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

istravisthewizardofoz said:


> If they are taking an Uber they have no money. What good would it do you to sue them?


I think what you meant to say is that if you are _driving_ for Uber you have no money. Plenty of people with money take Uber.
They do it for convenience. And would actually be willing to pay more for it too. Thanks Travis!

The people with no money still ride the bus.


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

Can we sure your mom for creating you lol jk br


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ACHUMA said:


> Yes you can sue them. But all cases must be done on the Judge Judy show.


Is the old bird still alive and kicking???

If not....is Jerry Springer??????



uberpete said:


> Let God bring his judgement upon them in the next life.


No, thx

We prefer to drop the hammer of justice in this cycle (preferably on some kneecaps)


----------



## baymatt (Feb 28, 2017)

Hogg said:


> I have had several incidents that have left me wondering that, the most recent one was tonight.
> 
> Several times I have had a passenger open a container of alcohol and start drinking it mid-trip. Sometimes I don't notice it until they get out. Most of the time its a woman who had it in her purse, and there is no way to tell when they approach the car what they have with them.
> 
> ...


I think that this is an amazing idea. i honestly believe that for anything to change in terms of Uber / Lyft the PASSENGERS need to start having things thrown at them financially and legally just like drivers do.

then and only then will companies change their policies.

if you are involved in a accident don't let the pax leave till you get ALL their info (for insurance and court). otherwise UBER / LYFT will never give it up.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Get yourself a dual camera dash cam.


----------

